# Dateien in home/admispconfig/ispconfig/temp/



## uli27 (6. März 2008)

Hallo Leute,

weiss jemand, welche Dateien man im Verzeichnis

home/admispconfig/ispconfig/temp/

geloescht werden koennen?

Woher kommen diese?

Sie sind alle sehr gross und ich wuerde gerne Platz schaffen und welche einfach loeschen.

Fuer eine Info waere ich dankbar.

Gruss

Uli


----------



## Till (7. März 2008)

In dem Verzeichnis kannst Du alles löschen außer den Unterverzeichnissen webmail, squirrelmail oder ein anderes Verzeichnis, das den Namen des Web Mail Programmes hat.


----------



## uli27 (7. März 2008)

Hallo Till,

vielen Dank fuer die Info.

Ich haette nur gerne gewusst, woher die vielen Dateien stammen. Auch die .zip Dateien.

*//server/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/temp/webmail*
//server/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/temp/fe2c6946b56a8ea3b3e018bfdbc1b5bd
//server/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/temp/d50669b0bfe34924e03ae8fb14fcf334
//server/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/temp/c5c8cf7c316818a941216d5326ecef73
//server/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/temp/9f7cafaadd9d3b3b830659b4773a1581
//server/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/temp/8e82bb6c882ec39341a46fa5c4f200b7
//server/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/temp/831dc79d449ee1c676a166c9886ba71a
//server/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/temp/5e8e430a26b8ce2be6309be90653e302
//server/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/temp/535ff5e7363ad12b3f1fc115f2604e88
//server/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/temp/4fc84aeb3546e02917057019cf421aba
//server/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/temp/3cb1c8a537495cc6a04441786ee16ec1
//server/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/temp/3a11962a88dc00e29dac96fd190bff4f
//server/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/temp/31bccbc0f8df0a3aba0c689433028281
//server/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/temp/dbe9337e3b2fa10bf4fee8ec87f9f9f0.zip
//server/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/temp/c58bfd06b730024490ed74f68e0a5e8b.zip
//server/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/temp/b8fa7d5c2392c870ab4376f913e8f68c.zip
//server/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/temp/b51b88721f23fc526715475ec1d7d697.zip
//server/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/temp/ab2410e87de39233af849db466a096e3.zip
//server/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/temp/aa4c80b954ce4382a7d0e08c5ab55608.zip
//server/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/temp/a4152a16c6bf24d99984e3ee14065403.zip
//server/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/temp/900d4bb111663aee3ff2cb95e345289b.zip
//server/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/temp/62dfe2bca8fc5b4ea8322b4b2dd2b7c5.zip
//server/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/temp/5c73f3e2a0b4a6a37490342dcb9269c2.zip
//server/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/temp/543b34350de02d180d9a30e26a857fa6.zip
//server/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/temp/47f771efc6fb8c024a990e2815841996.zip

Das Wbmail Verzeichnis soll nun erhalten bleiben. Oder?

mfg

Uli


----------



## Till (9. März 2008)

Die Dateien enststehen, wenn Du die Backup-Funktion im Interface benutzt.


----------

